# Problème de partition Boot Camp



## Lucas87 (20 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, 

Voulant installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac Book Pro rétina (Début 2013), après avoir suivi les étapes de création de l'iso et tout j'ai effectué le partitionnement de mon disque mais la erreur lors de cette étape et depuis l'espace alloué lors de cette étape n'apparait nul part. 

J'ai rechercher sur le net et essayer de réparer moi même mais impssible pour moi . 

Voici quelques informations lorsque je fait les commandes suivantes : 


> Code (Text):
> 
> diskutil  list


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Disque dur              250.1 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur             +217.8 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                5538ED11-F532-40D0-9180-CCB42A909649

                                Unlocked Encrypted


> Code (Text):
> 
> diskutil cs list


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Disque dur              250.1 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur             +217.8 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                5538ED11-F532-40D0-9180-CCB42A909649

                                Unlocked Encrypted

Mac:~ admin$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 05697337-229A-4754-8186-7B959E7A04F9

    =========================================================

    Name:         Disque dur

    Status:       Online

    Size:         250140434432 B (250.1 GB)

    Free Space:   32008970240 B (32.0 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 59AA9BD8-FB2C-4993-B919-EF74F502FC99

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     250140434432 B (250.1 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family ABC94F7D-7BD7-4513-B70F-9758306AD4DF

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure

        |                        Passphrase Required

        |                        Accepts New Users

        |                        Has Visible Users

        |                        Has Volume Key

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 5538ED11-F532-40D0-9180-CCB42A909649

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          217779142656 B (217.8 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)

            Revert Status:         Reboot required

            LV Name:               Disque dur

            Volume Name:           Disque dur

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


j'ai aussi tenté la commande suivante : 


> Code (Text):
> 
> sudo diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 5538ED11-F532-40D0-9180-CCB42A909649 0b


mais le message suivant apparait "Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair"

j'ai donc essayé la commande suicante afin de réparer le disque dur : 



> Code (Text):
> 
> diskutil verifyVolume /


Mais aucune erreur n'est détecté


Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée de comment résoudre mon problème et récupérer mes 32Go d'espace introuvable ? 

Merci d'avance


----------

